# Boardie im Fernsehen:  "asphaltmonster" bei Sat 1 regional Rheinland Pfalz



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

Redaktionell








*Boardie im Fernsehen: 
"asphaltmonster" bei Sat 1 regional Rheinland Pfalz​*
In der Sat1 Mediathek ist Beitrag über die Schwarzmundgrundel abrufbar, der eine kleine Besonderheit aufweist. 

Jens Breer, bei uns im Anglerboard als "asphaltmonster" bekannt, war als Fischereiaufseher mit der Hauptrolle im Film betraut.

Gelaufen ist das bei 17Uhr30 live
http://www.1730live.de/schwarzmaulgrundel/


Und hier gehts direkt zum Video von Sat1:
Schwarzmaulgrundel erobert die Flüsse


http://87.106.73.176/_1730live/videos/20170818_schwarzmaul.mp4?_=1

Toll gemacht, Jens!


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Franz_16 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Boardie im Fernsehen:  "asphaltmonster" bei Sat 1 regional Rheinland Pfalz*

Souveräner Auftritt und schön erklärt  #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Boardie im Fernsehen:  "asphaltmonster" bei Sat 1 regional Rheinland Pfalz*

jo, absolut, haste gekonnt, Jens!

Nur das reinbeissen in Grundel hat gefehlt ;-)


----------



## Angler2097 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Boardie im Fernsehen:  "asphaltmonster" bei Sat 1 regional Rheinland Pfalz*

Top Jens!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. August 2017)

*AW: Boardie im Fernsehen:  "asphaltmonster" bei Sat 1 regional Rheinland Pfalz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur das reinbeissen in Grundel hat gefehlt ;-)



Das ist mal wieder der Moment wo ich mir den kotzenden Smiley wünsche.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Boardie im Fernsehen:  "asphaltmonster" bei Sat 1 regional Rheinland Pfalz*

na sooo schlecht schmecken doch Grundeln auch nicht, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Boardie im Fernsehen:  "asphaltmonster" bei Sat 1 regional Rheinland Pfalz*

die sind klasse ;.-)


----------



## phirania (20. August 2017)

*AW: Boardie im Fernsehen:  "asphaltmonster" bei Sat 1 regional Rheinland Pfalz*

Aber wie schon gesagt,das Auge isst mit...#c#d


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. August 2017)

*AW: Boardie im Fernsehen:  "asphaltmonster" bei Sat 1 regional Rheinland Pfalz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> die sind klasse ;.-)



Bei Bedarf schicke ich dir gern mal fangfrische rüber....im 5kg Sparpack.

Dann kannste gern ne neue schwäbische Spezialität entwickeln..mit Schbädsle :q


----------



## willmalwassagen (21. August 2017)

*AW: Boardie im Fernsehen:  "asphaltmonster" bei Sat 1 regional Rheinland Pfalz*

Aal frisst eher wenig Grundeln. Beim Seminar der Fischereiforschungsstelle Langenargen gelernt. Auch Zander und Waller sind nicht wirklich Limiter für Grundeln. Was wirklich funktioniert sind Quappen oder Mühlkoppen. Wenn das Gewässer für diese Fische passt, besetzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Boardie im Fernsehen:  "asphaltmonster" bei Sat 1 regional Rheinland Pfalz*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Bei Bedarf schicke ich dir gern mal fangfrische rüber....im 5kg Sparpack.
> 
> Dann kannste gern ne neue schwäbische Spezialität entwickeln..mit Schbädsle :q


haben wir ja selber genug im Neckar ;-) 

An die größeren kommste aber so schlecht ran wie bei allen Arten


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (21. August 2017)

*AW: Boardie im Fernsehen:  "asphaltmonster" bei Sat 1 regional Rheinland Pfalz*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Aal frisst eher wenig Grundeln. Beim Seminar der Fischereiforschungsstelle Langenargen gelernt. Auch Zander und Waller sind nicht wirklich Limiter für Grundeln. Was wirklich funktioniert sind Quappen oder Mühlkoppen. Wenn das Gewässer für diese Fische passt, besetzen.



Mühlkoppen??? Wer erzählt denn sowas?

Was meinst du wo der sehr gute Bestand an Zandern und Barschen z.B. in der Mosel her kommt?
Selbst im Rhein sind die Fische fett und das Muskelfleisch wächst schneller wie der Schädelknochen, ist bei großen Fischen gut erkennbar an dem gut ausgeprägten Wulst über dem Kopf am Beginn der "Filets".
Ich weiß von Wallern die beim Haken lösen mehrer Hände voll Grundeln ausgekotzt haben, oftmals haben die Fische mehrere Grundeln im Magen und ziehen sich dann noch eine rein die dann einen Haken hat.
Die besten Köderfische bei uns an Rhein und Mosel sind die Grundeln, selbst am DS-System sind die Biester unschlagbar.

Ich bekomme das im Laden sehr gut mit was läuft und ein Institut, selbst wenn es die Fischereiforschungsstelle Langenargen ist, muss nicht der Weißheit letzter Schluß sein - ich vertraue da lieber auf die Angler die wirklich vor Ort am Wasser sind und auf meine eigenen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Boardie im Fernsehen:  "asphaltmonster" bei Sat 1 regional Rheinland Pfalz*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich bekomme das im Laden sehr gut mit was läuft und ein Institut, selbst wenn es die Fischereiforschungsstelle Langenargen ist, muss nicht der Weißheit letzter Schluß sein - ich vertraue da lieber auf die Angler die wirklich vor Ort am Wasser sind und auf meine eigenen Erfahrungen.


Unterschreibe ich nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen mit "Fischereiwissenschaftlern (Thünen etc.) voll...

Bei uns im Neckar wurden die Barsche und Zander auch nicht durch Mühlkoppen fett (finde ich da keine), sondern erst NACH Einfall der Grundel wurde das wieder besser (Stückzahl wie Ernährungszustand)..


----------



## Franky (21. August 2017)

*AW: Boardie im Fernsehen:  "asphaltmonster" bei Sat 1 regional Rheinland Pfalz*

Vielleicht wollen die Langenarger laichräuber mit laichräuber bekämpfen?


----------



## W-Lahn (21. August 2017)

*AW: Boardie im Fernsehen:  "asphaltmonster" bei Sat 1 regional Rheinland Pfalz*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Mühlkoppen??? Wer erzählt denn sowas?
> 
> Was meinst du wo der sehr gute Bestand an Zandern und Barschen z.B. in der Mosel her kommt?
> Selbst im Rhein sind die Fische fett und das Muskelfleisch wächst schneller wie der Schädelknochen, ist bei großen Fischen gut erkennbar an dem gut ausgeprägten Wulst über dem Kopf am Beginn der "Filets".
> ...



Warum hast du dann nicht Zander oder Barsch als Beispiel angeführt sondern Aal?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. August 2017)

*AW: Boardie im Fernsehen:  "asphaltmonster" bei Sat 1 regional Rheinland Pfalz*

Ein netter kleiner Beitrag, schöne Sache. #6


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. August 2017)

*AW: Boardie im Fernsehen:  "asphaltmonster" bei Sat 1 regional Rheinland Pfalz*

Ob bei uns hier die Zander nun mehr und auch fetter durch die Grundeln geworden sind, lässt sich schwer sagen. In Elbe und MLK hier war der Zanderbestand schon immer gut, auch die Größen waren nie schlecht.

Die Räuber lassen sich mit Grundeln jedenfalls sehr gut fangen.
Viel schlimmer ist, das sich durch die Grundel viele Weißfische hier rar machen, und das sehr drastisch.
Vor nem halben Jahr konnte ich noch sehr gut auf Brassen in der Elbe feedern, vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich nichtmal nen Anstandsbiss eines Weißfisches.
Ähnliches auch am MLK, kaum noch Rotaugen und Kaulbarsche.

Für meine Region hier kann ich nur hoffen, das es der Grundel nicht gelingt, in die vielen kleinen Nebenflüsse reinzuziehen.
Denn das wäre auf längere Sicht gesehen ne Katastrophe, die bis in den Harz reichen wird

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (21. August 2017)

*AW: Boardie im Fernsehen:  "asphaltmonster" bei Sat 1 regional Rheinland Pfalz*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer ist, das sich durch die Grundel viele Weißfische hier rar machen, und das sehr drastisch.


Bei uns nicht... bei dem Dreh habe ich als erstes Lauben und handlange Rotaugen gefangen ehe ich ein paar Grundeln hatte.

Es gibt auch richtig viele und fette Barben und Nasen, man muss nur seine Angelei umstellen.
Ich habe im Frühsommer ein wissenschaftliches Monotoring auf Maifische im Rhein begleitet und wir hatten zwei Nächte wo wir auf einer Kiesbank in einem Schwarm laichender Barben standen.
Und das waren unzählbar viele, auf einer Fläche von 100x30m war im knietiefen Wasser alles voll mit Barben...




Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Für meine Region hier kann ich nur hoffen, das es der Grundel nicht gelingt, in die vielen kleinen Nebenflüsse reinzuziehen.
> Denn das wäre auf längere Sicht gesehen ne Katastrophe, die bis in den Harz reichen wird


 Keine Angst, wir hatten auch die Befürchtung das die Biester in die Nette und Saynbach aufsteigen.
Tun sie nicht, Wasser ist wohl zu schnell strömend oder was weiß ich. Jedenfalls hatten wir bei keiner E-Befischung Grundeln die weiter als 100-200m in diese Flüsse aufgestiegen waren




W-Lahn schrieb:


> Warum hast du dann nicht Zander oder Barsch als Beispiel angeführt sondern Aal?



Hm... hab ich nicht? Vergessen, unter gegangen... muss mir das nochmal ansehen.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. August 2017)

*AW: Boardie im Fernsehen:  "asphaltmonster" bei Sat 1 regional Rheinland Pfalz*

Spätestens im Spätherbst werd ich es merken, ob sie zb schon in der Ohre sind, dann gehts dort wieder auf Quappen. Reicht mir schon das dort auch Wollis drin sind und auch munter bei Frost am Band hängen, brauch da nicht noch nen gierigen Störenfried.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Boardie im Fernsehen:  "asphaltmonster" bei Sat 1 regional Rheinland Pfalz*



> Keine Angst, wir hatten auch die Befürchtung das die Biester in die Nette und Saynbach aufsteigen.
> Tun sie nicht, Wasser ist wohl zu schnell strömend oder was weiß ich. Jedenfalls hatten wir bei keiner E-Befischung Grundeln die weiter als 100-200m in diese Flüsse aufgestiegen waren



Interessant Jens. 
Wir hatten das hier schonmal angerissen:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324273 

Warum genau, die manche Nebenflüsse scheinbar überhaupt nicht mögen oder nur sehr zögerlich bevölkern: Keine Ahnung!


----------



## Laichzeit (21. August 2017)

*AW: Boardie im Fernsehen:  "asphaltmonster" bei Sat 1 regional Rheinland Pfalz*

Dass fettere Zander weniger Grundeln bedeuten, ist ein Trugschluss.
Der Zander hat in den meisten Fällen weder von der Bestandsdichte noch von der Nahrungsauswahl das Zeug, die Grundeln im Schach zu halten. 
Grundeln vermehren sich schnell genug, dass sie die Lücken wieder schließen können und der Zander frisst auch viele Weißfische, sodass Grundeln im Magen des Zanders sogar unterrepräsentiert sind.
Dadurch wird der Zander zwar fett, aber den Bestand der Grundel beeinflusst das nicht wirklich.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. August 2017)

*AW: Boardie im Fernsehen:  "asphaltmonster" bei Sat 1 regional Rheinland Pfalz*

Hinzu kommt, daß er auch nicht zwischen die Steine kommt wie ein Aal, sondern bestenfalls von den Steinen runterpickt.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. August 2017)

*AW: Boardie im Fernsehen:  "asphaltmonster" bei Sat 1 regional Rheinland Pfalz*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Interessant Jens.
> Wir hatten das hier schonmal angerissen:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324273
> 
> Warum genau, die manche Nebenflüsse scheinbar überhaupt nicht mögen oder nur sehr zögerlich bevölkern: Keine Ahnung!



Ich sehe die ganzen Spezialisten im September wieder, dann werde ich nochmal nachfragen ob es da schon neue Erkenntisse gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Boardie im Fernsehen:  "asphaltmonster" bei Sat 1 regional Rheinland Pfalz*



> Dass fettere Zander weniger Grundeln bedeuten, ist ein Trugschluss.


Bei uns im Neckar wurden Weissfische schon vor Grundeln vom Kormoran niedergemacht, da ist die Grundel sicher der Grund für bessere Raubfischbestände, die vorher ja nix mehr zu fressen hatten (der Kormoran kriegt ja die Grundeln nicht zwischen den Steinen raus).

Die Zander und Barsche brauchen wegen mir dann die Grundeln nicht "dezimieren", wenn sich so ein neues Gleichgewicht - wie auch z. B. an der Donau selber - einstellt und die Räuber wieder was zu fressen haben, seis mit recht.

Dass das nicht "nachhaltig/schützergeprägt/angler- und menschenfeindlich" korrekt ist, sondern rein meine persönliche Meinung, darauf weise ich vorsorglich hin...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. August 2017)

*AW: Boardie im Fernsehen:  "asphaltmonster" bei Sat 1 regional Rheinland Pfalz*

Die Räuber halten die Bestände im Zaum udn auf einem Level, das ist sicher.

Ich habe ja zzwei Vergleichsflüsse: Die Mosel und den Rhein - in der Mosel gibt es mehr Gundeln, aber auch mehr und dickere Barsche.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Boardie im Fernsehen:  "asphaltmonster" bei Sat 1 regional Rheinland Pfalz*

eben...


----------

